# المنتديات الأردنية > نحبك يا أردن >  الاردنيين أكثر الشعوب شعوراً بالآمان

## الأردنية

أكد استطلاع رأي عالمي مستقل أن الأردنيين أكثر شعوب العالم من حيث الرضا عن قيادتهم بنسبة 91 بالمئة وعن القوات المسلحة ورجال الأمن بنسبة 86 بالمئة.
وأظهرت نتائج الاستطلاع الذي نفذته مؤسسة بيو للمواقف العالمية أن القيادة الهاشمية والقوات المسلحة الأردنية حققتا أعلى مستوى من الرضا الشعبي على المستوى الإقليمي.
وخلصت نتائج الاستطلاع الى ان قناعة الأردنيين بقيادتهم تتأتى من تميزها و بتأثيرها العالي جدا بالمقارنة مع قيادات الدول التي شملها الاستطلاع.
وذكرت وثيقة النتائج النهائية للاستطلاع الذي اجري خلال الفترة من 9 نيسان إلى 7 ايار 2007، أن الأردنيين هم أكثر الشعوب شعوراً بالأمان بالمقارنة مع شعوب 47 دولة شملهم الاستطلاع. 89 بالمئة من الأردنيين ذكروا أنهم يشعرون بالأمان التام عند السير ليلاً وحدهم كما ذكر الاستطلاع.
وبحسب مؤسسة بيو يعود الفضل في ذلك إلى قوات الأمن وعلى رأسها دائرة المخابرات العامة، التي يبذل كادرها جهوداً كبيرة للحفاظ على الأمن رغم ما يحيط البلاد من أخطار إرهابية. حيث ازداد عدد الأردنيين اللذين يرون الإرهاب كمشكلة رئيسية من 15 بالمئة عام 2002 إلى 42 بالمئة العام الحالي أي بزيادة 27 نقطة.
مؤسسة بيو للمواقف العالمية ومقرها واشنطن ترأسها وزيرة الخارجية الأمريكية السابقة مادلين أولبرايت. وتقوم المؤسسة باستطلاعات الرأي العام العالمي حول مسائل السياسة الدولية واهم القضايا الراهنة.
وعلى الرغم من التحديات الاقتصادية الرئيسية التي يواجهها الأردن، أظهرت الدراسة رضا الأردنيين عن الوضع الراهن في البلاد وبنسبة 56 بالمئة مقابل 42 بالمئة يشعرون بعكس ذلك. وبذلك تؤكد الدراسة على تغير ايجابي في توجهات الأردنيين في هذا الإطار بمقدار 35 نقطة بالمقارنة مع ما كانت عليه الحال في العام 2002. ولكن لا ينفي هذا وجود مشاكل أساسية في المملكة حسب ما ذكر الاستطلاع الذي حصلت الرأي على نسخة من نتائجه.
أما فيما يتعلق بالحاجات الأساسية للمواطنين فقد حقق الأردن اكبر المكاسب بالمقارنة مع كافة الدول التي شملها الاستطلاع. حيث انخفضت نسبة الأردنيين الذين لم يكونوا قادرين على تأمين الطعام بمقدار 30 نقطة. حيث وصلت النسبة إلى 35 بالمئة في العام 2002، وعادت وانخفضت إلى 5 بالمئة العام الحالي. و انخفضت نسبة الأردنيين الذين لم يستطيعوا توفير الرعاية الصحية، بحسب الاستطلاع ،من39 بالمئة في العام 2002 إلى 16 بالمئة في العام 2007. وأخيرا اظهر الاستطلاع أيضا انخفاض نسبة الأردنيين اللذين لم يكونوا قادرين على توفير الملابس لعائلاتهم بمقدار 21 نقطة من النسبة في العام 2002 والتي وصلت إلى 37 بالمئة.
وأكد الاستطلاع انخفاض ثقة الأردنيين بأسامة بن لادن زعيم تنظيم القاعدة، وانخفاض التأييد الشعبي للعمليات الانتحارية بنسبة 36 بالمئة و 20 بالمئة على التوالي وذلك بالمقارنة مع ما كانت عليه الحال في العام 2002.
ويشعر 25 بالمئة من الأردنيين أن الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية ستشكل اكبر تهديد للمملكة في المستقبل بينما يرى 81 بالمئة أن إسرائيل هي التي تشكل اكبر تهديد للبلاد، وذلك بحسب استطلاع المؤسسة العالمي الذي طرح أسئلة محددة في مقابلات مع 1000 مواطن فوق سن الثامنة عشر.
وأكد الاستطلاع أن الأردنيين يؤمنون بأن الدول العربية مثل: السعودية، مصر وسوريا ستشكل الحلفاء اللذين يمكن الاعتماد عليهم في المستقبل، بدلاً من الولايات المتحدة. وفي ذات الوقت يرى ما نسبته 46 بالمئة من الأردنيين أن إيران تشكل اكبر ثاني تهديد لبلادهم بينما القاعدة أصبحت تهدد المملكة فقط بنسبة 17 بالمئة.

----------


## xblack

اكيد هالكلام ما بدو احصائيات او ارقام حتى تأكدوا .....

على الرغم من التقلبات السياسيه في كل المنطقه وعلى الرغم من ظروف المواطن المعيشيه الصعبه لكن بلدنا هي من اكثر دول العالم امنا واستقرارا ....

مجرد ذكر ان الاردن يقع على الحدود مع العراق المحتل وفلسطين المغتصبه وسوريا والسعوديه ومقارنة الاوضاع الامنيه في تلك الدول مع الوضع الامني في الاردن فلن نجد اي مجال للمقارنه .......


تشكرااااااااااااااااااااااتي على الموضوع.......

----------


## معاذ ملحم

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووره يا الاردنيه 

والله موضوع ممتاز 

اطلعينا على اخر مواضيعك الهامه

----------


## ashrafwater

الحمد لله علي نعمة الامان

----------


## معاذ ملحم

صدقت يا اشرف 

الحمد لله على نعمة الامان 

 :Icon31:

----------

